# Another Discus thread! Help Plz!



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

I recently got 6x juvenile discus that I have in a 10 gal, they are around 2". I've had them for 11 days now and since 9pm last night to now something has gone wrong.

They all have some variation of a mucus (white?) build up on their body, a couple have jammed themselves pointed down in to the corner and two more pointing straight up at the top corners. 

I have 3x sponge filters in the tank, I do 50-80% water changes daily. I have been dosing with prime. I have noticed the tank has had a lot of clear, alage/mucus build up on the glass over the course of the week but I have been cleaning it every water change...

I just added 1/2 tbspoon of salt (I will bring it up slowly to about 2tbspoon). The temp is 86 deg (+/-). No readings of ammonia, nitrite, or nitrate. I have a variety of medications available in my fish room but I have dosed with Seachem ParaGuard as I am not sure what is going on. Could be a plague, or gill flukes or just a parasite?

I have had discus for approx. 5 months now however these are the only small ones I've had and I thought I was doing a good job...until this morning when I found them in really rough shape. HELP!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

You need a bigger tank. Have you added anything new ? Nets, hoses etc going from one tank to another or even hands can spread something. No such thing as plague. There's viral, bacterial, gram positive, gram negative, if they are shedding slime cost then either oh swings, crashes , 
Go do another water change 100 percent and wipe down the walls.
Pretty hard to keep water good enough for 6 discus in a 10 gallon tank. 
If the oh drops they would get skittish and if a viola is yes they will get slime coat . 
I'd do wc two times a day matching the ph. Going up is ok. Going down isn't 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

Okay thanks. I was told by the breeder to stick them in a 10 for a while, but I have a 29 they can go into right beside it. I just checked on them again, they look better but still acting the same. I'm not sure my PH is changing but I will test and see...


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

I have moved them into the 29 gal for now, I have 4x sponge filter, 1 HOB filter, water at 84 deg. Re-dosed with Seachem ParaGuard. They look about the same, although now they are stressed out from being moved and acting like a bunch of cowards. We'll see how it goes, hopefully they pull through.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

They should if you get your ph up. Use equilibrium to buffer your water so you won't get swings . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

How would I be getting PH swings though? My PH is around 6.8-7.0 based on API test kits...has been very steady.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

If too low and no hardness then nitirificstion doesn't happen . Ir filters won't work . 
I'm
Sure the bigger tank will help . Still keep up with wcs . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks for the help April. I'm not sure what too low would be, but it is currently 6.8. I added some salt and equilibrium to bring up the hardness. They are still alive. 

Water changes are not a problem. I can do 100% per day or more if needed, I've got it set up to be very quick. I am doing straight from the tap but am dosing the tank with prime / safe as i do it. In my fish room, I have never had a reading for ammonia or nitrite.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Good carry on. In a few days I'd say they will be smiling again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

They look slightly better this morning, however, they are still swimming very lethargic and they are kind of all hanging out on their own and not in a group. I did a 80% wc. They dont seem to be interested in eating as well


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

They have obviously caught some sort of infection from the start cause things are not improving. One has died to this point, but it doesnt look good for the other ones, swimming on their side, floating, some pointed up and down. I don't know what the answer is. I was doing daily w/c of 80-100%, matching the temps, PH was stable... very, very frustrating.


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

So sorry to hear this =(... sending rays of sympathy.

Sent from my HUAWEI SCL-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

Hopefully this isnt to late and might be a total long shot but if you dont think its an infection your discus might be allergic to prime. I had a 5.5 inch discus with simular traits when I did water changes he would shed his slime coat, turn dark and remove himself from the group of others. I changed my dechlorinator and now he is uneffected by Wc's. Total long shot but could be worth a try. If they are allergic though it would defiantly stress them out and therefore make them more susceptible to disease and infection. Hopefully you were able to save a few


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

They all died. I believe an parasite came from the food I was feeding, which was omega one Tubifex worms that I had on hand. Upon searching the products I did read a few cases were a fish picked up a bug from these worms.


----------

